# Library for rendering cubes



## Lykos (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi,

I created a small program for myself to help me learn the letters assigned to each cubie for BLD. It takes the time, collects statistics about each individual cubie etc.

Now I wanted to extend it to train my F2L special cases recognition (i.e. stuck pieces, empty slots etc.) as well. But for that it is not sufficient any more to just show two colored squares on the screen. Instead, I want to render a whole cube. I could do it myself, but if I can avoid it and use a library for it, that would be better.

I am using Ruby and Qt on Linux, so if it would be a Ruby library, that would be best. But even if not, I can try to make it work somehow.

Thanks,
Lykos

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

